# What the heck is this!!???



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I wouldn't really call this a pest since this is the first one I have ever seen in my life. I was outside, just started up the BBQ pit, and in the corner of my eye something fell out of the tree and landed next to the pit. I thought it was an acorn, a leaf, or something. When I looked down, this thing was there. 

I had my camera nearby and quickly layed down on the ground next to it to get the picture. It was easily 3.5 to 4 inches long, and I am not exaggerating. I shot a couple of pictures, then it lifted 4 wings (yes, 4) and flew off into the sunset.

Coolest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Check here or send them the photo, to see what they tell you https://insects.tamu.edu/ Make sure you give location where it was, time of day, when you send the photo. Did you try Google's photo search? http://www.google.com/imghp There is also http://davesgarden.com/guides/bf/#b http://www.amentsoc.org/insects/what-bug-is-this/ http://www.insectidentification.org/

Found it with the last link I posted http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Eastern-Eyed-Click-Beetle Click Beetles have been around since the Jurassic Period. More info http://bugguide.net/node/view/458 http://bugguide.net/node/view/3526

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elateroidea


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Check here or send them the photo, to see what they tell you https://insects.tamu.edu/ Make sure you give location where it was, time of day, when you send the photo. Did you try Google's photo search? http://www.google.com/imghp There is also http://davesgarden.com/guides/bf/#b http://www.amentsoc.org/insects/what-bug-is-this/ http://www.insectidentification.org/



Thanks for the first link. It's very informational. I submitted the photo and info to them. Currently awaiting a response.

I tried a google search, but I don't know what exactly to search for.




gregzoll said:


> Found it with the last link I posted http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Eastern-Eyed-Click-Beetle Click Beetles have been around since the Jurassic Period. More info http://bugguide.net/node/view/458 http://bugguide.net/node/view/3526
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elateroidea


Wow. Thanks!!

The first link says:
Adult Size (Length): 25mm to 51mm (0.98in to 2.01in)

The one I found was much larger than that.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They may use the info to track them, if there is a problem with a large population, especially since they like to feed on grassroots, grain crops, potatoes and cotton. They are also called "Wireworms".

The are also considered an Invasive Species http://www.invasive.org/species/list.cfm?id=4


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> They may use the info to track them, if there is a problem with a large population, especially since they like to feed on grassroots, grain crops, potatoes and cotton. They are also called "Wireworms".
> 
> The are also considered an Invasive Species http://www.invasive.org/species/list.cfm?id=4


I closed the page I was reading earlier without saving it. I read that in the larval stage, they will eat everything you've listed. As adults, they don't eat crops, plants, or trees. As adults, they eat wood boring insects. It also said that they can remain in the larval stage for 2 to 10 years.


----------

